# Servicing older lewmar winch



## zeilfanaat (Feb 28, 2002)

I have a older model (pre ocean?) Lewmar 40 (and 43) 2-speed winch, and I have a hard time figuring out how to disassemble them. 

I can easily take off the circlip and lift off the drum, but I don''t know how to get the center spindle out of the base. It seems that if I can pry off the plastic disk holding down the 2 bearing rings, I should be able to take the spindle out, but I am concerned I might break that disk (and end up needing a hard-to-find spare part). 

Does anyone have a Lewmar Service Manual Volume 6 lying around? I understand that manual has the specifics on this particular winch--everything I found on the lewmar website so far is for their newer winches. 

Thanks!


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

The plastic around the bearings should lift off. Then the bearings lift off. Be careful of the plastic. It''s brittle as hell. Mine are now wired with pieces of plastic left holding the space between the bearings and the winch body. They work fine, but it ain''t pretty. No need to remove the "spindle." If stuff is stuck, WD40 the crap out of it and gingerly take things apart. Clean and dry and use appropriate grease.


----------



## tkringstad (May 13, 2004)

-- sorry -- inadvertently removed the topic for this thread.


----------



## allene222 (Nov 10, 2007)

Here is a copy of the Lewmar service manual
Lemar Service Manual
There are also several older Lewmar winch diagrams here Winch Service Manuals


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

So glad these links are still good! My winches have been a mystery. thanks!


----------



## darkwater (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks to all who contributed to this thread. The manuals have helped me up to this point. 

I have, old, 2 speed Lewmar 40's (not self tailing.) I've got them removed from deck, but the bearing spindles wont come out no matter how much shock, or liquid wrench is applied. Has anyone found an effective method to do this job with ease? 

Thanks!


----------



## captjcook (Sep 27, 2008)

Darkwater...the old Lewmar 40 has a spirolox snapring...did you get this off?


----------



## darkwater (Jun 10, 2012)

captjcook said:


> Darkwater...the old Lewmar 40 has a spirolox snapring...did you get this off?


On the 40's, the spindle and ratchet gears must be removed prior to removing the lower circlip, per the shop manual. The larger ratchet gear (within the base) prohibits removal of the circlip.

Within the context of the shop manual, I'm stuck at step "V" under full annual service. It wont budge, and I'm marring the surface badly with a tap.


----------



## captjcook (Sep 27, 2008)

Looks kill it has a head...push up from bottom?


----------



## captjcook (Sep 27, 2008)

Auto word changer...like...


----------



## darkwater (Jun 10, 2012)

captjcook said:


> Looks kill it has a head...push up from bottom?


Per the shop manual, it is designed to tap "DOWNWARD," with the winch standing securely on its base, with a clear area for the spindle to exit.

Between you, me, and the internet, I've tapped upward as well hoping to shock whatever binding was occurring enough to break the spindle bearing loose. No joy.


----------



## captjcook (Sep 27, 2008)

I was only able to find exploded parts view on link. The pin of course has serrations on the bottom, which indicates removal in that direction...as you have stated. An arbor press would be a better approach than tapping and risking peening. The winches I rebuilt came apart readily, I did not have the manual. I apologize for jumping to unfounded conclusions.
Jim


----------



## darkwater (Jun 10, 2012)

A press has crossed my mind, as well. Possibly fashioning something out of c-clamps, and a bit of scrap metal, more likely. Thanks for giving it a go!


----------



## darkwater (Jun 10, 2012)

For posterity,

I solved my issue by soaking the pin in PB Blaster overnight, and buying a tap which was nearly as large as the pin itself, and a larger hammer. A few taps cleared it right out. Removed the lower gears, the bottom circlip, and retaining clip, then the rest came apart easily. De-greased with mineral spirits (overnight, because MAN was it rough,) then a rinse with diluted simple green. Mystery oil on the pawls, and a very light coat of lewmar grease on the components. Reassembled. They are just beautiful, now.


----------



## captjcook (Sep 27, 2008)

Well done!


----------



## Hisayasu (Apr 5, 2016)

Perhaps the lewmar winch manual volume 6 can be located at
http://www.international-boat-spares.com/pdf/WINCH MANUEL VOL 6.pdf
The pdf file contains schematic diagrams of lewmar winches manufactured in 1980's.

Hisayasu Jin


----------



## darkwater (Jun 10, 2012)

This service manual, from the first page of this thread, also works.



allene222 said:


> Here is a copy of the Lewmar service manual
> Lemar Service Manual
> There are also several older Lewmar winch diagrams here Winch Service Manuals


----------



## Colin P (Aug 30, 2018)

VERY OLD Lewmar winches have a circlip in the bottom of the main shaft , Tip it upside down peer in and below the central shaft gear there is a circlip like the one at the top . You might have to rotate the shaft to see it ! Prise it out and push the shaft from the bottom . Hey presto out it slides . Note there is also a tab washer below the circlip which need positioning with the tab in the shaft when re assembling Hope this info is not too late


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

We have 22 older Lewmar winches on this boat from 2 speed 16's to electric 65st's. Using the diagrams and information on the Lewmar site, we have been able to open, clean, and lubricate every one of them.


----------



## darkwater (Jun 10, 2012)

darkwater said:


> For posterity,
> 
> I solved my issue by soaking the pin in PB Blaster overnight, and buying a tap which was nearly as large as the pin itself, and a larger hammer. A few taps cleared it right out. Removed the lower gears, the bottom circlip, and retaining clip, then the rest came apart easily. De-greased with mineral spirits (overnight, because MAN was it rough,) then a rinse with diluted simple green. Mystery oil on the pawls, and a very light coat of lewmar grease on the components. Reassembled. They are just beautiful, now.


Yes.


----------



## Howard Elfant (Jul 7, 2021)

zeilfanaat said:


> I have a older model (pre ocean?) Lewmar 40 (and 43) 2-speed winch, and I have a hard time figuring out how to disassemble them.
> 
> I can easily take off the circlip and lift off the drum, but I don''t know how to get the center spindle out of the base. It seems that if I can pry off the plastic disk holding down the 2 bearing rings, I should be able to take the spindle out, but I am concerned I might break that disk (and end up needing a hard-to-find spare part).
> 
> ...


----------



## Howard Elfant (Jul 7, 2021)

I just found this thread and wonder if you every found the solution. I am having the same issue with my Olson 911 which has Lewmar 40ST 2-speed, self-tailing winches circa 1984.
Looking for a path forward. Thank you.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Howard Elfant said:


> I just found this thread and wonder if you every found the solution. I am having the same issue with my Olson 911 which has Lewmar 40ST 2-speed, self-tailing winches circa 1984.
> Looking for a path forward. Thank you.


Yes. Take the winch tight off the boat. Take the base to a shipwright and get then to put it in a haudraluc press. 
The grease inside after 40 years changes to solid old crud. Clean it up and you're back in business ?

Mark


----------

